# Hen or Rooster



## moose123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I pretty sure she is a hen..... 3 months old? She is wet from all the rain we have had in colorado


----------



## moose123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry she is 3 months didn't mean to put question mark.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

That is a rooster for sure. A gorgeous one at that.


----------



## moose123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Really? Thanks I don't have any roosters so I guess I will keep the fella.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Yup. A hen will be lucky to have a comb and wattles that big and red at full maturity (unless she is of a breed with ginormous combs like leghorns or some such). Also, I can see the pointed saddle and hackle feathers on him, which hens don't get. 
I'd keep him, he's a looker!


----------

